# New '08 F-250 Lariat 6.4L Diesel



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are some pictures of my Dad's new Ford F-250 4x4 Lariat Super Crew 6.4L Power Stroke Diesel.

Its loaded to the "gills" from 20" wheels to navigation to moon roof.

*A new 8.5' Fisher Stainless Steel Extreme V is going on it this week or next week.*

Its my new backup truck. Actually he will be plowing with it. He is a general contractor and thats his construction trailer.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

The black F-350 is my truck.


----------



## 6.5LTDFisher (Dec 13, 2007)

very,very nice, your truck is still sweet to!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Another interior picture...


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Dad's old truck.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

6.5LTDFisher;479123 said:


> very,very nice, your truck is still sweet to!


When it comes to luxury my truck doesn't even compare

My ol' plugger


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You don't deserve those truck! Bring them to my house!




I like them a lot!!:salute:


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

your dads truck is nice where did he get it? I thought i saw one at stoneham ford that was like that .


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Hah, i like the trailer more than the truck! Why do they sit so low?


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Damn....! I love Fords...


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

thats SWEEEEEEETT


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

really stepping up in world from that old dodge !!!!! congrats too your dad i love to own one maybe he'll let you barrow her one night plow hehehe


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Those '08's are some trucks. On Thursday, Friday and today outside Madison Square Garden they was a bull riding event. It was sponsored by Ford. There was 6 F450 CC, king ranch PSD, 3 of them were hooked up to 5th wheel trailer with skid steers on there. 8 F550 (i think) dumps. 6 F350 SRW CC king ranch PSD and 6 F250 CC king ranch PSD. And a few F150's. All black in color, they looked freaking sexy. The dumps brought the dirt in, they dumped it on the side parking lot where they had the bull riding. They also had a few Big rigs with the bulls on them. I am so pissed i forgot the camera. I watched them early Thursday morning setting up. There were people there checking out the bulls, me and another guy were drooling over the Fords. Early today when i left work, they had all of the trucks lined up on 7th ave. It was cool looking but at the same time it like it was weird seeing this on the streets of NYC. 
By the way nice truck good luck with it. By the way has Ford worked out the problems with the diesels?


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

super nice truck. did he put in a aux fuel tank in? from what i hear aobut the new diesels he will need it.

GREAT truck.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

TEX;479265 said:


> super nice truck. did he put in a aux fuel tank in? from what i hear aobut the new diesels he will need it.
> 
> GREAT truck.


Nice truck! I looked at the same truck in a dually, and as an FX4. Dually was too big for what I need, and the FX4 has the 20" tires.. Those Continentals are garbage and there is only one alternative for replacement.

As for the fuel economy, Tex is right. I've had my 08' for about a month, and I'm averaging 12mpg on the county roads/highway, and under 11 plowing.. :crying::crying:


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

grandview;479135 said:


> You don't deserve those truck! Bring them to my house!
> 
> I like them a lot!!:salute:


and u dont need that truck I do


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments so far.



Petr51488;479161 said:


> Hah, i like the trailer more than the truck! Why do they sit so low?


The trailer hitch needs to be raised. it is adjustable.


mike psd;479230 said:


> really stepping up in world from that old dodge !!!!! congrats too your dad i love to own one maybe he'll let you barrow her one night plow hehehe


Yeah its quite a leap. For what the '98 Dodge was it was pretty nice with only 55K when it was traded in and he was the second owner of it too. Hope he lets take it out sometime.


Quality SR;479258 said:


> Those '08's are some trucks. On Thursday, Friday and today outside Madison Square Garden they was a bull riding event. It was sponsored by Ford. There was 6 F450 CC, king ranch PSD, 3 of them were hooked up to 5th wheel trailer with skid steers on there. 8 F550 (i think) dumps. 6 F350 SRW CC king ranch PSD and 6 F250 CC king ranch PSD. And a few F150's. All black in color, they looked freaking sexy. The dumps brought the dirt in, they dumped it on the side parking lot where they had the bull riding. They also had a few Big rigs with the bulls on them. I am so pissed i forgot the camera. I watched them early Thursday morning setting up. There were people there checking out the bulls, me and another guy were drooling over the Fords. Early today when i left work, they had all of the trucks lined up on 7th ave. It was cool looking but at the same time it like it was weird seeing this on the streets of NYC.
> By the way nice truck good luck with it. By the way has Ford worked out the problems with the diesels?


That must have been an awesome sight.

These new diesels are barely even comparable to the old 6.0L engines. Its so quiet and and redesigned. The exhaust system is amazing. Hopefully the problems have been worked out. The truck has around 300 miles on it now.


TEX;479265 said:


> super nice truck. did he put in a aux fuel tank in? from what i hear aobut the new diesels he will need it.
> 
> GREAT truck.


No, but the truck seem to be pretty fuel efficient considering it;s size. Its gotten 21 miles to the gallon on the highway. Its definitley better than the V10 he was thinking of going with. I don't think you can get to picky with fuel consumption once you get to a 3/4 ton truck and larger.


qualitylawncare;479307 said:


> Nice truck! I looked at the same truck in a dually, and as an FX4. Dually was too big for what I need, and the FX4 has the 20" tires.. Those Continentals are garbage and there is only one alternative for replacement.
> 
> As for the fuel economy, Tex is right. I've had my 08' for about a month, and I'm averaging 12mpg on the county roads/highway, and under 11 plowing.. :crying::crying:


He hasn't done very much trailer towing yet or even plowed so we'll have to wait and see. 
This truck has the Off road package with takes most or all of the major components of the FX4 model and puts it on the Lariet. New on the '08 ( previos years you could get the FX4 on any trim). This truck has Goodyear Wrangler AT's.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

grandview;479135 said:


> You don't deserve those truck! Bring them to my house!
> 
> I like them a lot!!:salute:


Ha ha.Thanks. This truck actually came from a dealer in NY but was purchased through a dealer in VT. My dad had a real tough time finding it.


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

both of you guys have good taste! good looking trucks!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice truck and trailer!!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jan 3, 2008)

You have no idea how jealous I am right now, you've got the 350, and he's got the 250! Any one want to trade for my Charger? J/K


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

JD Dave;479350 said:


> Very nice truck and trailer!!


Thanks for the complements but i cant really take the credit because its not mine


Sharp Charge;479364 said:


> You have no idea how jealous I am right now, you've got the 350, and he's got the 250! Any one want to trade for my Charger? J/K


I think mine actually looks better in the pics than in real life but its been a reliable truck.
You got a cop car  It has a Hemi right ?


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

This truck is getting an 8.6' Extreme V not an 8.5'

Other mods and addons That will be installed soon include:
Trac Racs
Spray in bed liner
LED's
Rear backup camera device
Remote starter
Alarm
Husky Liner floor mats & mud guards
Tool box
Lots o' crome


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

TLC when your dad gets the plow for his truck you should try mounting it to your truck too see how it looks  If you do you might never take it off


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

PlowMan03;479561 said:


> TLC when your dad gets the plow for his truck you should try mounting it to your truck too see how it looks  If you do you might never take it off


I know. My truck has a Minute Mount 1 though and i don't think the controls will work. I'm still going to try.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

TLC Snow Div.;479624 said:


> I know. My truck has a Minute Mount 1 though and i don't think the controls will work. I'm still going to try.


It wont work on your truck, but you will atleast be able to pop the pins in and it will look like its on your truck. Your plow has two plugs i believe, his will have three. Ands it a totally different wiring for the plows cause I looked into wiring my trucks to run either my straight or V plow and it was too much of a hassle.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

GORGEOUS!

...thought that about somes it up!
can't wait to see it with the plow loaded! 

CH


----------



## Miles Marine (Jan 3, 2008)

nice truck but wish it was still a 7.3


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

That's quite an upgrade. If I was going to buy a new '08, that'd be it.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Mysticlandscape;479713 said:


> It wont work on your truck, but you will at least be able to pop the pins in and it will look like its on your truck. Your plow has two plugs i believe, his will have three. Ands it a totally different wiring for the plows cause I looked into wiring my trucks to run either my straight or V plow and it was too much of a hassle.


I have the MM2 wiring which is 3 plugs but i don't have the controls to operate 2 different plows. If it was a straight blade then it might work.


ch973934;479785 said:


> GORGEOUS!
> 
> ...thought that about somes it up!
> can't wait to see it with the plow loaded!
> ...


Its a head turner thats for sure.


Miles Marine;479908 said:


> nice truck but wish it was still a 7.3


Those "no nonsence" engines are long gone. Pop the hood of this truck and if you wanted to do anything to it you would need tweezers and a magnifying glass. Its got so much packed under the hood not to mention at least half a dozen radiators behind the grille.

I'll get a picture of the engine compartment for those who would like to see it. The new 6.4 is so much quieter than the previous 6.0 and 7.3 Diesels.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

No, but the truck seem to be pretty fuel efficient considering it;s size. Its gotten 21 miles to the gallon on the highway. Its definitley better than the V10 he was thinking of going with. I don't think you can get to picky with fuel consumption once you get to a 3/4 ton truck and larger.

He is getting lucky or is just plain wrong if it claims to be getting 21 mpg. I have 2 friends and neither of them has yet to get over 14 empty on the highway with a 6.4 diesel!


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

exmark1;479976 said:


> No, but the truck seem to be pretty fuel efficient considering it;s size. Its gotten 21 miles to the gallon on the highway. Its definitley better than the V10 he was thinking of going with. I don't think you can get to picky with fuel consumption once you get to a 3/4 ton truck and larger.
> 
> He is getting lucky or is just plain wrong if it claims to be getting 21 mpg. I have 2 friends and neither of them has yet to get over 14 empty on the highway with a 6.4 diesel!


Its not really that out of the picture, i get 19-20mpg empty on the highway. I have the 6.6 in the sig. The speed is really the main factor. You'll never get 20+ doing 75-80. I get the 19-20mpg doing 65-70. I used to drive like a maniac doing 80 on an open highway but when i realized how much gas it actually wastes and the fact that you get there in the same amount of time (unless there's no one on the road) it just wasn't worth it.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

exmark1;479976 said:


> No, but the truck seem to be pretty fuel efficient considering it;s size. Its gotten 21 miles to the gallon on the highway. Its definitley better than the V10 he was thinking of going with. I don't think you can get to picky with fuel consumption once you get to a 3/4 ton truck and larger.
> 
> He is getting lucky or is just plain wrong if it claims to be getting 21 mpg. I have 2 friends and neither of them has yet to get over 14 empty on the highway with a 6.4 diesel!


heck...that's what diesels are supposed to get...maybe Ford nailed it with this truck...god knows they have before...and the previous poster is right on the money...I see these guys blasting up and down the roads and by the exhaust note you know they have their foot in it...meanwhile I'm doing 64-65 mph...this may be a slight generalization but not too much because I experience it every day ( the speed freaks blowing by me,that is)


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice Truck!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

I hear you guys on the MPG's and the truck needs to be broken in more with towing and plowing to get a real feel for how efficiant it is when loaded or empty. I just know it beats a V10 gasser for MPG.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Why do they use such an UGLY shifter boot??? Otherwise, its amazing!


----------



## M&P (Dec 28, 2007)

Thats a sweet truckk!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice! TEAM FORD!!!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Can't decide if Ilike the interior or not. It's pretty different, they definitely put some design into it.

Does the 6.4 shoot flames out of the exhaust?


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

musclecarboy;480182 said:


> Why do they use such an UGLY shifter boot??? Otherwise, its amazing!


I dunno, hope that didn't affend you. lol


M&P;480191 said:


> Thats a sweet truckk!


Yeah its more than just a truck imo. Its a Lincoln navigator with a bed and a diesel basically.


FordFisherman;480202 said:


> Nice! TEAM FORD!!!


Somebody needs to keep the American trucks rollin'wesport


Detroitdan;480213 said:


> Can't decide if Ilike the interior or not. It's pretty different, they definitely put some design into it.
> 
> Does the 6.4 shoot flames out of the exhaust?


I thought the exact same thing about the interior but i'm starting to get used to it i guess.
I've heard that about the exhaust but havent seen it happen. It doesn't smell like a typical diesel, its different.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jan 3, 2008)

TLC Snow Div.;479553 said:


> Thanks for the complements but i cant really take the credit because its not mine
> 
> I think mine actually looks better in the pics than in real life but its been a reliable truck.
> You got a cop car  It has a Hemi right ?


Of course it has the HEMI, and it's a hell of alot of fun too!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Thats a really nice upgrade! Gorgeous truck!


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

ome of the eariler 6.4s shot flames, but it was just a programming issue, Ford flashed all the computers of the affected trucks and its not an option anymore :crying:

This is the exposed front of a 250 I put strobes in recently, however this is the 5.4L gasser.

Also, please excuse all the nasty plow wiring as I didn't install it.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Detroitdan;480516 said:


>


Boy that sounds like it's gonna throw a rod any minute...yikes!!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Detroitdan;480516 said:


>


It that supposed to be cool I wouldn't want it.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Engine pictures...


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

A few more...


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

OK RedMax Man...how bout a little inside dope on what the old man had to "throw down" for this beauty??? Inquiring minds want to know??? 

I guess $50k minus $6000 in discounts...for a net of $44k....am I close?? No trade of course...ballpark is ok if you care to divulge at all...lol


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

MOWBIZZ;481229 said:


> OK RedMax Man...how bout a little inside dope on what the old man had to "throw down" for this beauty??? Inquiring minds want to know???
> 
> I guess $50k minus $6000 in discounts...for a net of $44k....am I close?? No trade of course...ballpark is ok if you care to divulge at all...lol


 I was just waiting for someone to ask that...lol. Yeah 44k and maybe some change after discounts and trade in. He traded in that '98 Dodge posted on the 1st pg.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

TLC Snow Div.;481345 said:


> I was just waiting for someone to ask that...lol. Yeah 44k and maybe some change after discounts and trade in. He traded in that '98 Dodge posted on the 1st pg.


Yeah..thanks...I looked at the 08's (drove a couple of King Ranch's wow!!) before I found my 04 and I couldn't pass on the 04 with 5200 miles on it off of craigslist...sweetest deal I ever got on a vehicle..darn thing is like new.
Only a little over 11k on it now...extended cab Lariat, leather, but not as many bells and whistles as your dad's...

Wish him good luck with it...!


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

check out the crushed intercooler pipe on the pass side.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Does anyone know why they went with two turbos instead of one?


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

sequential turbos will allow for faster spooling at lower rpm's and efficient boost at higher rpm's. you get less lag and still good boost. whats not to like? except increased maintenance $$$$, i hope nothing breaks out of warranty


----------



## grasscutter07 (Oct 25, 2007)

great looking trucks nice pics


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

theres you answer on the turbos. i think its better than having one VG(variable geometry) turbo.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

TEX;481425 said:


> check out the crushed intercooler pipe on the pass side.


Its not crushed its just bent that way to make the curve.

BTW this truck as an extended warranty which covers it bumper to bumper up to 75,000 miles.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

TEX;481841 said:


> theres you answer on the turbos. i think its better than having one VG(variable geometry) turbo.


So it isn't because in their effort to make the truck "green" emissions compliant, it could not make any power with one turbo? Because that's the story I've been hearing for a while now.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

tkrepairs;481568 said:


> sequential turbos will allow for faster spooling at lower rpm's and efficient boost at higher rpm's. you get less lag and still good boost. whats not to like? except increased maintenance $$$$, i hope nothing breaks out of warranty


The only thing that doesn't make sense is how they mounted them. Should bearings fail on the first turbo and something goes flying, chances are its going straight to the 2nd turbo. Talk about killing 2 birds with one stone...


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

"greener" may be a reason they are using for the change. i personally think the change is partially for performance, less lag and it spools up nicely with two smaller turbos, and so they can say they have sequential turbos. because who else does? no one. doesn't that just sound cool? yo i got sequential turbos, not just a turbo-diesel. anybody can get one of those. lol anyway i dont know, they might actually be "greener" but from what ive heard the mileage sucks. cost of fuel plus cost of repairs after warranty doesnt add up to me. rather have a plain and simple gasser. but the power sure is nice in those rigs...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Sharp Charge;480300 said:


> Of course it has the HEMI, and it's a hell of alot of fun too!


ya i pulld 2 of these things out of side streets not this storm but the one befor. lo pros and lots ofs of power bad mix in snow


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

the sequential turbos are not for green but better over all power.

and i know the IC pipe is bent like that from the factory, im just saying it isnt round and that restricst flow. sure it gets a little bigger but any time youhave to go from a round pipe into a pancake pipe it restricts air flow.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Detroitdan;482428 said:


> So it isn't because in their effort to make the truck "green" emissions compliant, it could not make any power with one turbo? Because that's the story I've been hearing for a while now.


That was part of it, but it was also in an effort to increase fuel mileage which didnt work either. I've heard they avarage right around 12-13 with a max of about 15 on the freeway no load


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

My truck pulling the construction trailerwesport


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

those pictures must be old, cuz they have no letters or lights on them.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Snowbrdr360;483703 said:


> That was part of it, but it was also in an effort to increase fuel mileage which didnt work either. I've heard they avarage right around 12-13 with a max of about 15 on the freeway no load


Wow, that's pretty awesome mileage. Close to the same as I get with my ten year old indirect injection truck, between 13-14 whether empty or loaded. What are the Duramax and Cummins getting for mileage? Did they rush this thing out to market or what? I can't believe the mileage in 2008 is so poor. Computerized fuel injection and management, not a gigantic engine, and with fuel prices through the roof in recent years, just doesn't make sense why it would be so bad. One of the few reasons that could convince me to think about getting a new truck would be for mileage gains.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

wizzkid316;483856 said:


> those pictures must be old, cuz they have no letters or lights on them.


No they were taken yesterday.

I took the dump insert, light bar, lettering and step tube off this week.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

TLC Snow Div.;484095 said:


> No they were taken yesterday.
> 
> I took the dump insert, light bar, lettering and step tube off this week.


y????? just curious


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;484156 said:


> y????? just curious


The dump insert was getting rusty from the road salt and i wanted more visibility out the rear window when plowing. I also don't really use in the winter and need to strip it down and paint it this spring.

The lettering was to big and tacky IMO and i wanted a "cleaner" appearance. I plan on adding new lettering this year.

The step tube was rotted out so i need new ones. I took the mounts off after the pics were taken.

My Whelen mini edge broke and stopped working. I have a new Whelen LED Responder LP to replace it this weekend. A 90watt 6 head HAW kit is being installed as well as new tail lights, head lights and grille.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

you run air bags on the rear ?


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

mike psd;484444 said:


> you run air bags on the rear ?


The truck does have them but they are not filled in any of the pictures. I only use them if i have my dump insert loaded with dirt or other heavy material.


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

Snowbrdr360;483703 said:


> That was part of it, but it was also in an effort to increase fuel mileage which didnt work either. I've heard they avarage right around 12-13 with a max of about 15 on the freeway no load


i know right now with diesel at $3.80/gal around here, and a diesel package costing about $7k-$9k more, i couldnt justify it at 14mpg. i get just about that with my gasser. and with, not exact on these prices these are just thrown out there from a guy that works on them - estimating when he told me, $800 a piece for injectors and $1500 for an injector pump, plus whatever else.... unless thats under warranty, who can afford that in this business? dont get me wrong these trucks are absolutely sick, and would make anybody drool instantly, but that takes a wesport wallet to keep these things going. i feel bad for the guy that buys one of these out of warranty, and can only imagine what an extended warranty would cost, if they're even offered.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Diesel fuel is around $3.50 here and my dad did get an extended warranty so the truck covered for along time.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

tkrepairs;484467 said:


> i know right now with diesel at $3.80/gal around here, and a diesel package costing about $7k-$9k more, i couldnt justify it at 14mpg. i get just about that with my gasser. and with, not exact on these prices these are just thrown out there from a guy that works on them - estimating when he told me, $800 a piece for injectors and $1500 for an injector pump, plus whatever else.... unless thats under warranty, who can afford that in this business? dont get me wrong these trucks are absolutely sick, and would make anybody drool instantly, but that takes a wesport wallet to keep these things going. i feel bad for the guy that buys one of these out of warranty, and can only imagine what an extended warranty would cost, if they're even offered.


Ive seen up to 26mpg with my duramax and Banks tunewesport


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

$3.19 down here.

and it dosent help that all the DPF and stuff adds on at least another grand. its $995 on the dodge/cummins


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

Snowbrdr360;484487 said:


> Ive seen up to 26mpg with my duramax and Banks tunewesport


how much more $$$ do you have in addons to your truck?


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

is that hand calc? or overhead? ive seen 28mpg on my dodge but i was going about 50 mph on a flat road for about 20 miles. so i dont really count it and the overhead is never right.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*Update*

The new Fisher Extreme V SS is being installed today on the '08. When its finished i will get pics asap!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

*NEW Fisher Xtreme V SS 8.6'*

Just took these pics tonight. I'll get better ones in the daylight tomorrow. Hopefully it will be put to work in the morning.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

holy shat !!!!! now thats classy . congrats too your father . you'll get test her out tomorrow . BTW remember ballast diesel is worthless without ballast i found out the hard way


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Are you going to put any LED's on the '08? Does your dad plow with you or does he have his own accounts? Looks great btw!!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

That Plow Looks Great!!..Only if western made the SS


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

mike psd;490371 said:


> holy shat !!!!! now thats classy . congrats too your father . you'll get test her out tomorrow . BTW remember ballast diesel is worthless without ballast i found out the hard way


This truck sits pretty nice but we'll probably throw some sand bags in the back at some point.


EGLC;490430 said:


> Are you going to put any LED's on the '08? Does your dad plow with you or does he have his own accounts? Looks great btw!!


IT will get lights eventually. A Responder LP magnetic mount and mayber HAW's or LED heads. He'll help me and may help other guys. Where ever we need him and he doesn't currently have his own accounts.


02DURAMAX;490456 said:


> That Plow Looks Great!!..Only if western made the SS


Yeah that stainless steel is sharp looking. The plow is lightning fast when it raises, lowers and angles.


----------



## thewhitestuff (Mar 18, 2007)

i dont post here much because im always reading all the good stuff this site has to offer but i had to say something about this...DAMN!!! that is one nice looking truck can't wait to see the truck pic during the day


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Dude, that's a nice truck! Now you gotta post some pics of it plowing! That'd be sweet!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

thewhitestuff;490691 said:


> i dont post here much because im always reading all the good stuff this site has to offer but i had to say something about this...DAMN!!! that is one nice looking truck can't wait to see the truck pic during the day


Thanks for the comments!


Brant'sLawnCare;490739 said:


> Dude, that's a nice truck! Now you gotta post some pics of it plowing! That'd be sweet!


When it snows again hopefully. I had to do some plowing this morning with my truck but there wasn't enough for two.

Some pics from this morning of the truck parked.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

That's a very nice truck!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Fordistough;491190 said:


> That's a very nice truck!


Thanks !


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That truck looks awesome! I see you got a new mini lightbar on your truck


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice truck! Can't wait to see that thing with some lights...light it up like yours! The F-250 seems to handle that xtreme-V well...Looks really sweet!

BTW- The facelift you gave to your F-350 looks awesome!

Keep up the good work and good luck to you and your dad with your trucks!

CH


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

deere615;491493 said:


> That truck looks awesome! I see you got a new mini lightbar on your truck


I got alot of new lights!


ch973934;491505 said:


> Nice truck! Can't wait to see that thing with some lights...light it up like yours! The F-250 seems to handle that xtreme-V well...Looks really sweet!
> 
> BTW- The facelift you gave to your F-350 looks awesome!
> 
> ...


Thanks, between the two of us we've spent a good amount of money on these two truck lately. hahaha.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

I took these pics today...


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Man your truck looks nice


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

deere615;492373 said:


> Man your truck looks nice


Thanks, mine is the old black one, i'm sure you know that.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jan 3, 2008)

KGRlandscapeing;482570 said:


> ya i pulld 2 of these things out of side streets not this storm but the one befor. lo pros and lots ofs of power bad mix in snow


I believe it. I'm on a few Charger, 300 and Magnum forums, alot of people getting into trouble that have never driven a rear wheel drive vehicle. The traction control in the car wors pretty good, I've got to turn it off to play in the snow and do burnouts.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jan 3, 2008)

WOOOOOOW!!!! So when can I come pick up my truck?


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Sharp Charge;492442 said:


> WOOOOOOW!!!! So when can I come pick up my truck?


Kind of a long drive don't you think. hahaha


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

I see you all the time on Lawnsite... you and your dad have a nice set-up... You both work your tails off for it... comming from a die-hard Ford fan... B-E-A utiful lol


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

TLC Snow Div.;492390 said:


> Thanks, mine is the old black one, i'm sure you know that.


Ya I know, what did you all do besides new headlights, new grill, new bumper, chrome around hood/wheels?


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jan 3, 2008)

TLC Snow Div.;492502 said:


> Kind of a long drive don't you think. hahaha


Naaah. Considering last month I drove from Central Cali, back home to Cleveland.


----------



## LoneWolfLawns (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice set up. I have the same truck (white with 33"AT's and 2" level) with a Boss plow. 

JUST A FYI>>> make sure the installer relocated your outside temp sensor under the hood. Mine did not and with my first storm this last week, I lost all heat in the cab. The ext temp was reading 105+, which caused it to blow cold air. Think this only happens on Lariats. Thank god for the heated seats or I would have froze.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

LoneWolfLawns;493513 said:


> Very nice set up. I have the same truck (white with 33"AT's and 2" level) with a Boss plow.
> 
> JUST A FYI>>> make sure the installer relocated your outside temp sensor under the hood. Mine did not and with my first storm this last week, I lost all heat in the cab. The ext temp was reading 105+, which caused it to blow cold air. Think this only happens on Lariats. Thank god for the heated seats or I would have froze.


Thanks for telling me, i will have to find out about that. Got any pics of yours?


----------



## LoneWolfLawns (Nov 21, 2007)

I will get a couple pics tomorrow morning when I go out for I hope a lil plowing.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

TLC, you should check and see if you can get rims like your dads truck and put them on your truck, I think that'd look pretty sweet.


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

wizzkid316;517452 said:


> TLC, you should check and see if you can get rims like your dads truck and put them on your truck, I think that'd look pretty sweet.


They wont bolt up already checked to see if i could put a set on mine.:crying:


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

They will bolt up.The only problem is the offset is wrong the 05 and newer trucks have a wider axles.


----------



## kattoom125 (Oct 23, 2007)

another fyi make sure u go easy with the xtreme vee with the four part cutting edge the bend right in the center. i have already been back to my dealer the are replacing both wings in a week!!!!!!!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

kattoom125;518701 said:


> another fyi make sure u go easy with the xtreme vee with the four part cutting edge the bend right in the center. i have already been back to my dealer the are replacing both wings in a week!!!!!!!


Thanks for pointing that out. I noticed that too. The Xtreme V is a nice plow but it won't stand up to the typical abuse that a straight blade HD plow can. Just so many small moving parts and not much welding because of the X blade design. So far its been holding up well.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Hows the new truck and plow workin out? You get to use it at all? You guys have been gettin some snow up north there havnt ya? Im at college in PA and got all excited about a lousy 5 inches last week, and now its raining:crying:  

Why cant winters be like they were we were kids, i can remember helpin my dad shovel the driveway(150ft long 10ft wide) and sometimes doing it by myself while the rents were at work( what can i say id get bored and loved to pretend to be a plow truck with my shovel) and not being able to throw the snow over the snowbanks! its sad cause im only 20!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Its only been through 2 storms. The other few small storms i just did with my truck. Worked well though, lots of diesel power used pushing the last storm which was extremely heavy and wet 6" of snow. It raining now. Hopefully will get several more pushes out of this season since its only February.

He's put quite a few accessories on it recently including:
TracRacs
Weather Guard cross box
Rhino Liner
Interior seat covers
Husky Liner floor mats
Backup camera
Alarm & Remote start

I'll get some pics once it stops pouring rain outside


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

had your dad ever plowed before this truck and do you both sub for the same guy or does he do his own stuff?


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Nice looking rig,

the other day I was at the Ford dealer talking to a buddy of mine who is the head Diesel tech. I see the back of a new 2008 truck sitting there while the entire cab is up in the air on the lift It had a ticking noise coming from one of the heads. Any Major repairs done to these and the entire cab has to come off BTW its a 20 something hour job book time to take the cab off and put back on. Think out of warrantypayup
Mechanics perspective - lots of room to work.
Customer perspective - WTF is the cab of my $53,000 dollar truck doing off for a little ticking noise?

Just some food for thought....

Even he said stick with your Duramax
I am by no means bashing as I think they are all crap for the $$$ we spend but I would not want to see my truck come apart like that because you know it will never be the same after. Things will rattle, squeak and get tired of being disconnected and reconnected.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Oakwood Land.;520153 said:


> had your dad ever plowed before this truck and do you both sub for the same guy or does he do his own stuff?


No he had just used my truck a couple times. He has plowed for the same landscaper i plow for. I also do 25+ residential drives of my own so he helps where ever i need him doing my stuff or the commercial work. He doesn't have any of his own accounts. He does have some friends with big accounts that will call him when we get hit by a very large storm but we havent had one lately, all the recent ones have been 6" or less. Next season we're going to get some larger accounts and i will get a sander since there are 2 trucks with blades.


JPMAKO;520262 said:


> Nice looking rig,
> 
> the other day I was at the Ford dealer talking to a buddy of mine who is the head Diesel tech. I see the back of a new 2008 truck sitting there while the entire cab is up in the air on the lift It had a ticking noise coming from one of the heads. Any Major repairs done to these and the entire cab has to come off BTW its a 20 something hour job book time to take the cab off and put back on. Think out of warrantypayup
> Mechanics perspective - lots of room to work.
> ...


Yes I know its getting rediculous and i've heard the exact same scenario. When this truck was purchased my Dad bought an extended warranty if that helps in any way but its definitly something to keep in mind. The smallest problem could be the toughest job to fix in some cases.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

20 hours to remove the cab, come on. I'm looking at the sheet from the dealer where they had to pull my motor to replace the oil pan and reinstall it. For this the tech pulled the cab also, said it made life easier. This is on a 02 550 with the 7.3. Ford allows 7.7 hrs to remove and install the motor, they get .9 hrs extra if the unit has AC and .6 hrs toreplace the pan. How is this even close to 20 hrs. Yep the D max is a good motor but gm dosnt have a truck to compare with the 450-550 trucks.So till then my Fords will keep on workin.You need to get your facts straight before making an post like that.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Marek;522212 said:


> gm dosnt have a truck to compare with the 450-550 trucks.So till then my Fords will keep on workin.


Im not sure i agree with you when you say that gms 4500-5500 series trucks cant compare with a 450-550 ford. The gms 4500-5500 are a much larger truck fords dont compare in size till you get to the F650. Im not bashing you or ford its just an observation.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

ABES;522221 said:


> Im not sure i agree with you when you say that gms 4500-5500 series trucks cant compare with a 450-550 ford. The gms 4500-5500 are a much larger truck fords dont compare in size till you get to the F650. Im not bashing you or ford its just an observation.


Abes, the Ford & GM versions both have the same class weight rating. It's just that the cab on the GM's are built differently & doesn't mean they can carry more gross weight!


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

creativedesigns;522225 said:


> Abes, the Ford & GM versions both have the same class weight rating. It's just that the cab on the GM's are built differently & doesn't mean they can carry more gross weight!


 I agree I can't Imagen driving a 5500 rig that large while plowing it just wouldn't be productive as it would take to long to maneuver around the lots. the 450-550 have the same power in a smaller package.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Whoa

I am not bashing any brand of truck but when it comes down to it the cab has to be removed from the new style Fords for any major engine repairs.
as for my Duramax's I will stick with them and the Great truck that is built around them.
I have 3 Chevy's and 3 Ford's all of which have had their problems but when it comes down to it I like my Chevy's better.
As for a F-450- F550 being better than a 4500- 5500 series Kodiak The Kodiak is a true heavy duty truck built down for medium duty purpose. A Ford F450- F550 is a Lighter duty truck built up for medium duty purposes.
Go look at them closely and you will see BIG differences.
BTW any skeptics on the maneuverability of a 4500 Kodiak I will say just one thing Go Drive One you will be very surprised at the turning radius and the amount of visibility you have from the cab.

I am done for now

Chevy's are awesome trucks and I love how everyone bashes them, It is especially funny when taking off from a light and the other guy is driving a Ford or a Dodge and they say something stupid and then when the light changes it's a different world for them and in their new world there is a lot of Black Smoke way out in front of them...:waving:

Jason


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

You still never touched on the hole 20 hrs just to remove the cab thing! Black smoke coming out of the truck is not a cool thing to me. I buy my trucks to work and tow my boats. If I want to go fast I'll buy a sports car to add to the rest of my toys. Chevy does make a good truck , but I have had them too and dont feel that they hold up as well. The 4500 chevy never really took off , I looked into them but found that they are plaqued with wiring problems.What is the GVW of your 3500 dump? Also what does it weight empty? Just wondering what they can legally carry.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

mulcahy mowing;522242 said:


> I agree I can't Imagen driving a 5500 rig that large while plowing it just wouldn't be productive as it would take to long to maneuver around the lots. the 450-550 have the same power in a smaller package.


no arguement there i plow with a F550 dump and its hard enough to plow with a pickup is much easier. I couldnt imagine plowing with a GM 4500-5500 or a F650


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

JPMAKO;522309 said:


> Whoa
> 
> I am not bashing any brand of truck but when it comes down to it the cab has to be removed from the new style Fords for any major engine repairs.
> as for my Duramax's I will stick with them and the Great truck that is built around them.
> ...


i have drove both and there cabs r huge which is kinda weird i feel like i am in the front of a ups truck . and i think there dogs and with out central hydro kind of a waste


----------



## SantiniServices (Oct 20, 2007)

i have an 08 f550 and it turns on a dime, the new front axles are amazing in those trucks. and as far is it being a light duty truck built up to a heavy duty truck i totally disagree. the f550 had 6 tons of stone in it and the springs werent close to the bump stops at all. and you cant beat ford brakes between that and integrated trailer brake its stops quick with a trailer or a load in the back


----------



## snobiz3 (Feb 14, 2008)

I know for a fact that the F-550 will handle just as much if not more than a 5500. I get to see it every day! On top of that you don't have to deal with a monstrosity of a cab and the F-550's turn on a dime! If thats not enough, the operator amenities in the f-550 are way better and the rig is quieter than a 5500. If you need the big truck look to stroke your ego then the 5500 is for you, but if you self gratification is not the issue and you just want a rig that will perform then F-550 ALL DAY LONG!!!wesport

And as far as the Duramax goes, sure it gets after it but I give a ton of the credit to the Allison that backs it... I wont deny that they are a great combo.

How many 5500's do you see set up like this....


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

snobiz3;523918 said:


> I know for a fact that the F-550 will handle just as much if not more than a 5500. I get to see it every day! On top of that you don't have to deal with a monstrosity of a cab and the F-550's turn on a dime! If thats not enough, the operator amenities in the f-550 are way better and the rig is quieter than a 5500. If you need the big truck look to stroke your ego then the 5500 is for you, but if you self gratification is not the issue and you just want a rig that will perform then F-550 ALL DAY LONG!!!wesport
> 
> How many 5500's do you see set up like this....


3 years from now i bet the d-max ally combo will still be going strong where the psd/torqshift combo will have had some extensive work done to it. Just my 2 cents. Been there done that with the fords. The ally's have been trouble free


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

PITCH;523921 said:


> 3 years from now i bet the d-max ally combo will still be going strong where the psd/torqshift combo will have had some extensive work done to it. Just my 2 cents. Been there done that with the fords. The ally's have been trouble free


i dont think anybody will disagree that the allisons r a hard core tranny mat that to a cummins and stick it in a ford and u got a heck of a truck


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;524021 said:


> i dont think anybody will disagree that the allisons r a hard core tranny mat that to a cummins and stick it in a ford and u got a heck of a truck


I would agree with that. My 05 F350 with the 6.0 had to let go early. Too many problems to list. We have had 2 5500's (no plows) and 4 2500hd's.(plows) All have been very realiable. The 5500's we used for local delivery but they were always loaded to the max!!!!!. Traded the with 125,000 and replaced them with 7500's All d-max ally's the 5500's are still going. A local farmer bought them for dsd.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snobiz3;523918 said:


> I know for a fact that the F-550 will handle just as much if not more than a 5500. I get to see it every day! On top of that you don't have to deal with a monstrosity of a cab and the F-550's turn on a dime! If thats not enough, the operator amenities in the f-550 are way better and the rig is quieter than a 5500. If you need the big truck look to stroke your ego then the 5500 is for you, but if you self gratification is not the issue and you just want a rig that will perform then F-550 ALL DAY LONG!!!wesport
> 
> And as far as the Duramax goes, sure it gets after it but I give a ton of the credit to the Allison that backs it... I wont deny that they are a great combo.
> 
> How many 5500's do you see set up like this....


Thread hijack, snobiz, that front blade looks like a Monroe, any info on the wing? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

F-550 chassis cabs are very compact for the amount of power and ability they have to get the job done compared to the 5500's. They are second to none with the amount of standard and factory installed options to fit each buyers purposes. I have a relative with an '04 F-550 super crew lariat with a 12' box. The truck is a huge and quite nice for its class. I don't have anything against the GM 5500's I just think the super duty is more versatile.
That 550 dump with the wing is very nice.


----------



## snobiz3 (Feb 14, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;524047 said:


> Thread hijack, snobiz, that front blade looks like a Monroe, any info on the wing? Inquiring minds want to know.


Mark, you are correct regarding the blade and so is the rest of the equipment on that rig, including the wing...


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Took these pics today of the '08


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

Could you post more pics of the interior front and back please?


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

ZoomByU;524186 said:


> Could you post more pics of the interior front and back please?


Sure can. Will get some soon...


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

TLC Snow Div.;524207 said:


> Sure can. Will get some soon...


thanks alot


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

creativedesigns;522225 said:


> Abes, the Ford & GM versions both have the same class weight rating. It's just that the cab on the GM's are built differently & doesn't mean they can carry more gross weight!


I agree, though GM does have a modified version of the 5500 that can be bought from the dealer with a 26k gvwr. Thats a lot of payload! payup


----------



## PahlsLawnCare (Feb 21, 2008)

How about some action pics with the new O8


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

J&R Landscaping;525014 said:


> I agree, though GM does have a modified version of the 5500 that can be bought from the dealer with a 26k gvwr. Thats a lot of payload! payup


with out a cdl u wouldnt be able to pull anything. but i guess u would probably have one if u drove that truck anyway


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Finally some updated pics. I don't have any action pics because we are never plowing to gether in the same area so i don't see him when i'm out working. When we are together if it happens i will get some action pics or videos.

The interior has seat covers.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Exterior.........................


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

nice pics, I would find those wires annoying though


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

He was cleaning it and had a bunch of gadgets plugged in and stuff.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

TLC Snow Div.;539321 said:


> He was cleaning it and had a bunch of gadgets plugged in and stuff.


o ok...


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

So what was the final verdict on the 08' and the fisher V? Is your dad pleased, does the SS XV hold up, how does the truck handle with the V? 
I'm going to put that same Fisher SSXV plow on my 08' 350 dually next week. I know Fisher makes the best plow, just curious about it matched up with the new super duties. Damn they're some nice trucks aren't they!!!! I LOVE mine.
BTW, has your dad had any coolant leaking under the radiator on the driver side? If so, it needs a new radiator (bad crimping). Nothing big, warranty covers it and I haven't had a problem since.

Almost forgot........ GO BUCKS!!!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Its been perfect so far and he likes the plow. stored indoors in the shop all summer so thats good. It will get a full season this winter.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

TLC Snow Div.;538254 said:


> Finally some updated pics. I don't have any action pics because we are never plowing to gether in the same area so i don't see him when i'm out working. When we are together if it happens i will get some action pics or videos.
> 
> The interior has seat covers.


What is that screen for hanging from the windshield?


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;672918 said:


> What is that screen for hanging from the windshield?


Thats for the rear backup / trailer hitch camera.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

great lookin truck! kinda looks like mine, lol! i love ford's 20's, my 350 has the new style 18's, and im considering trying to find a set of those 20's and use em in the summer and keep the 18's for winter duty.

hows the truck holding up? curious, cause we just got our 09. the motor going strong and all, how many miles on it?


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

ProTouchGrounds;672933 said:


> great lookin truck! kinda looks like mine, lol! i love ford's 20's, my 350 has the new style 18's, and im considering trying to find a set of those 20's and use em in the summer and keep the 18's for winter duty.
> 
> hows the truck holding up? curious, cause we just got our 09. the motor going strong and all, how many miles on it?


Its been running well. Hasn't officially broken in yet. He sure doesn't work it nonstop because it doesn't even have 6k on it yet. hasn't had it for a year yet though. all in town driving mostly. go to a job site and come home at the end of the day. I put way more miles on my truck compared to him because i'm driving all day doing landscaping.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

few pics...


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Micah your truck looks GREAT in that last pic!


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

EGLC;672969 said:


> Micah your truck looks GREAT in that last pic!


Haha. i know who you are. I'll post some pics of the V plow it has sometime.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Damn, my covers blown already?!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

So all those pallets forthe stove?


----------

